# Raw Pork



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I have found some that do and some that don't feed raw pork. I kind of leaned toward the not side until I just receieved multiple gallon freezer bags full of home grown raw pork livers, lungs, and hearts. Geesh, I could not turn down free raw like that! I would like input from the knowledgable people here about pros and cons of feeding raw pork, and the items I mentioned. Please include how much of what? I get a premixed raw now and can make it last longer if I add some pork.

If I get too many cons and decide I don't feel comfortable for the dogs, my old teenage barn cats love what the dogs don't get.

BTW. The pork portions that are mine will NOT be shared with the dogs. Home grown meat is soooo much better.  Real bacon. =D> 

Thanks for discussion!


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I feed my two raw pork whenever its on sale!


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

> Please include how much of what?


Me? I'd feed the liver and heart in moderation, as both are somewhat rich (liver esp) and can cause loose stool when fed in excess. The lungs, in my experience, tend to be lighter and more can be fed.

Lucky find. I fed pork whenever I could get it at a reasonable price and even fed some wild hog organs (after a deep freeze) when my hunter friends brought them by.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Christen Adkins said:


> Lucky find. I fed pork whenever I could get it at a reasonable price and even fed some wild hog organs (after a deep freeze) when my hunter friends brought them by.


Yeah, all pork should be frozen solid for 3+ weeks before being fed, particularly if range/feral. The kind of trichinellosis they can have can be killed by a long freeze. The kind of Trichinella that live in wild bear, mountain lions, that sort of thing cannot always be killed by a deep freeze. We learned in parasitology that the kind of Trichinella in those guys can still have viable cysts after TWO YEARS of being frozen!  Word to the wise: don't feed or eat raw bear or cougar meat! :-& We also learned that trichinellosis is probably one of the main reasons eating pork is forbidden in Judaism and Islam.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

What were the pigs fed? If they were fed grains and other feeds, I wouldn't worry at all. From my understanding pigs get trichinellosis from eating other animals that are infected. The same as are dogs would.

Regardless of what they were fed, I would stick to Christen and Maren's freezing advice to be safe.

This is good reason to not feed meat eaters to meat eaters.

Personally, I have no problem feeding pork. Even going against my own meat eater statement above, I feed wild pork also. Thats as far as I'll go with meat eaters, though.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I just so happened to feed pork the last 2 days. I pick up pork necks when I can find them cheap enough. Tomorrow, onto the turkey necks! Heart is all muscle and lungs pretty much too, wont hurt them. Cut up a liver and share with all the dogs every other day or so. Baden is sooo jealous.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Michael Wise said:


> What were the pigs fed? If they were fed grains and other feeds, I wouldn't worry at all. From my understanding pigs get trichinellosis from eating other animals that are infected. The same as are dogs would.
> 
> Regardless of what they were fed, I would stick to Christen and Maren's freezing advice to be safe.
> 
> ...


Typically the reason they would get trichinella back in the day before most swine were raised on concrete floors in high production confinement, they were fed trash and garbage and left to root around, which was also related if you had rats (which are in the life cycle somehow if I recall). So yes, like I said, definitely freeze particularly if they were wild/range pigs. They are omnivores after all. 

Oh yeah...I hate to be pendantic, but lung is definitely not muscle.   We did learn lungs were a common ingredient in hot dogs though... :-k


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> which was also related if you had rats (which are in the life cycle somehow if I recall).


Their consumption of rats was the main source of transmission in the past to farm raised hogs from what I've read, too.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

pork is one of our staples. I get shoulders that come 2 in a pack and are around 15lbs in a pack. I'll cut meat off until I get an appropriate sized piece for my GSD and Dane that have the bone in and that's one meal, then I use all the boneless meat for the muscle meat portion of their meals until it's gone. I'l also feed neck bones and ribs when they are cheap. 

I don't consider the hearts an organ, it's muscle and I feed it as such.

That's great that you got all that for free! My brother often gives me deer. He has 2 front ends for me that I'm picking up tomorrow- necks, shoulders and front legs, ribs. I get out the sawzall and cut it into meal sized portions and bag it up.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Dan Long said:


> pork is one of our staples.


Ours, too. It is a very money friendly way to get some red meat in the diet.:smile:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Dan Long said:


> I don't consider the hearts an organ, it's muscle and I feed it as such.


Physiologically and nutritionally, cardiac muscle is a bit different than skeletal muscle. It is also rich in L-carnitine and taurine, depending on the species (apparently rabbits aren't great producers of taurine).


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Pork is the other "white meat" don't you watch the commercials:lol: ;-)


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I just so happened to feed pork the last 2 days. I pick up pork necks when I can find them cheap enough. Tomorrow, onto the turkey necks! Heart is all muscle and lungs pretty much too, wont hurt them. Cut up a liver and share with all the dogs every other day or so. Baden is sooo jealous.


Lest me correct my vague post so Maren can stop with the vet school vomit. Feed the lungs as you would muscle meat, as it should not cause diarrhea, where liver might.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

FYI: Feeding pork heart as a large percentage of the diet (like half) for a couple days can result in mucousy poo. I'm the type of raw feeder that uses a base meat and then adds in extras to about 1/2 of the diet, same thing for a couple days at a time, then switch to a new extra. It balances out over time...


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Lest me correct my vague post so Maren can stop with the vet school vomit. Feed the lungs as you would muscle meat, as it should not cause diarrhea, where liver might.


I see no good deed goes unpunished. You all bitch about your vets not knowing anything about working dogs or nutrition. I go out of my way to be helpful and informative about stuff beyond just what some website says and I get smart ass comments. :roll: As I get multiple PMs a week asking me about such things, I'll be sure to forward them to you instead since you clearly know _so_ much about anatomy and nutrition.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Maren, do you actually feed pork are are you just repeating what you hear in class? I'm not the only one that gets annoyed at your school lessons and or corrections. I have a Prof that does enough of that already. 

Forgive me, I'm tired and rather grumpy this morning. 5 hours in one class is enough schooling for me right now.


----------



## Jenn Schoonbrood (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine get pork all the time, especially the throw away bits. But I've been known to feed ribs on occasion as well.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks all. There's some lamb mixed in the bags too. All has been frozen for about a month already as that's when the piggies were processed. I just picked up my meat pack last Sunday when she gave everything else to me also. :grin: 

Heck, with four dogs it won't take long to go through.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Maren, do you actually feed pork are are you just repeating what you hear in class? I'm not the only one that gets annoyed at your school lessons and or corrections. I have a Prof that does enough of that already.
> 
> Forgive me, I'm tired and rather grumpy this morning. 5 hours in one class is enough schooling for me right now.


I would have hoped by now you could see I don't just parrot things I learn in class. [-( So what would you have me do? Just let someone make authoritative claims or pass on information which is just untrue? Discussing nutrition is not a hobby or an interest to me like many people who do a home prepared diet, it's my future career. Not something I take lightly, just as I'm sure you don't take your education or career lightly. I have many who appreciate what I say, so if it bothers you, at least it's got a pretty good chance of actually being accurate and not just from some insta expert with a website with zero training in biology, anatomy, physiology, or nutrition. :roll: Personally, I'd rather know the right answer rather than toiling on in ignorance, but hey, whatever.

And yes, I have fed pork (heart, liver, kidneys, hocks, necks, ribs, etc), along beef, lamb, goat, bison, venison, rabbit, turkey, chicken, emu, duck, and multiple kinds of fish. All dog and snake food gets frozen a minimum of 3 weeks before they can eat it, whether from the grocery store, ag school meat lab, farmers market, or from friends who hunt/fish. I'm about to start breeding rats for pets and snake food and even if I kept their cages spotlessly clean, I'd still freeze the ones I raised for food.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

My neighbor butchers lots of pigs. I've always avoided raw pork but am now changing my mind. 

How about the stomach and intestines? Does anyone feed pork tripe? I'm thinking if it is safe, it would need to be cleaned more than that of the ungulates.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

I dunno.
I think my dog has some sort of pork intolerance.

Even the slightest amount of pork causes mudbutt.

I just gave up on trying to feed it. Wasn't worth the aftermath.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Alyssa Myracle said:


> I dunno.
> I think my dog has some sort of pork intolerance.
> 
> Even the slightest amount of pork causes mudbutt.
> ...


IME, that's pretty common.

Maybe it would work out if it was introduced very gradually.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I feed a combination of raw and kibble, but I will say I usually only give pork to the dogs who do NOT sleep in my bedroom. I find it's very common for the pork to give them gas that can peel paint off the walls. Which is to bad, of the various meats the only ones cheaper are turkey/chicken, pork is WAY cheaper then beef or lamb. And the neckbones are readily available. Those don't cause as much gas, it seems to be when I mainly feed the shoulder meat/fat.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I feed a combination of raw and kibble, but I will say I usually only give pork to the dogs who do NOT sleep in my bedroom. I find it's very common for the pork to give them gas that can peel paint off the walls. Which is to bad, of the various meats the only ones cheaper are turkey/chicken, pork is WAY cheaper then beef or lamb. And the neckbones are readily available. Those don't cause as much gas, it seems to be when I mainly feed the shoulder meat/fat.


I didn't know that about the neckbones. Good info.


----------



## Alyssa Myracle (Aug 4, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> IME, that's pretty common.
> 
> Maybe it would work out if it was introduced very gradually.


Literally, less than a teaspoon of pork causes a two or three day bout of serious mudbutt.

I tried everything to integrate pork, because it is stupid cheap in my area... the raw g-ds conspired against me.



Or may the Big Guy just didn't like the idea of a Jew feeding her dog pork... :-\"


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> IME, that's pretty common.


It is? 
It's the first time I've heard that. The most common sensitivity I'm aware of is to chicken. I have no direct experience with meat sensitivities (my dogs can eat any prey part without issue), but I have yet to hear of pork problems from the people who've switched their dogs to raw with my assistance. 

I did notice that the dogs who ate very little chicken fared better overall than those with chicken-based diets for some reason (better coats, better teeth, better energy levels).
At first I figured the less-chicken people - myself included - fed richer, more nutritious meats & bigger bones (which would account for the better coats and teeth) but many of them feed rabbit or turkey based diets. As lean, or even leaner than chicken even.

Alyssa, I'm sorry about your pup's pork intolerance. I would be going crazy too. Pork is so cheap and readily available compared to other meats of similar nutritional value (beef for example).

I'd say pork is the major component in my dogs' diet and they maintain beautifully well on it. I agree that the prolonged freezing is a reasonable precaution when feeding wild prey, especially wild pork, but it seems completely unnecessary for human-grade, commercially raised pigs.

I've never bothered freezing any human-grade meats and have never encountered a problem. Neither has any other raw feeder I know (plus who the hell has the freezer space to freeze most of their meats for 3 weeks?? Especially with a pork-based diet??).


Anyway, one of my dogs' favourites is whole pig heads. It's very meaty and fatty compared to other prey heads, so it's a very valued food around here. And just look at how much fun they have with it


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

How cool is that?! Surely you don't feed that indoors though, right? My dogs would have that thing smeared all over the house - huge mess - and that little rug wouldn't help one bit!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yuko Blum said:


> It is? ... The most common sensitivity I'm aware of is to chicken.


Chicken is indeed one of the "top five" on the canine food allergen list, along with beef.

But I meant diarrhea from the food. Like from liver when it's introduced big and fast.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

How you could feed that indoors I will never know Yuko!

Have you trained them to keep it on a mat?

I have had mixed success with pork. Pork liver does not seem to go over well for some reason. Without bone, I can't feed to much pork without him getting mucous butt. Since my food sponser has discontinued rabbit and duck (boo) and started offerning pork instead, I am trying to get him used to small amounts in rotation with other protien sources.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

One of my vet manuals mentions pork to "pose problems for some pets," adding that reaction to pork can lead to gastroenteritis, which irritates the animal’s intestinal lining and causes diarrhea.

One of my dogs reacts messily to both pork and fish, unfortunately. Also unfortunately, he's not one of the little ones. :lol:

I think that the reaction would be immediately obvious, and that if it's the kind of diarrhea reaction that follows sudden liver, then slow and gradual intro should work well. Alyssa's does not sound like this type of reaction.

Maren? You around? Can you remind me of the book I mean?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yuko Blum said:


> I agree that the prolonged freezing is a reasonable precaution when feeding wild prey, especially wild pork, but it seems completely unnecessary for human-grade, commercially raised pigs. ...


Oh, total agreement here. Trichinosis in farm pork is pretty much a thing of the past in this country. And wild pork, also agreed, is best frozen at below zero for a week (20 days, per the CDC).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> I usually only give pork to the dogs who do NOT sleep in my bedroom. I find it's very common for the pork to give them gas that can peel paint off the walls. ...


Yeah, gas and/or diarrhea are the complaints I have heard.

But of course plenty of dogs eat it with zero problem.


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL, it's actually pretty unusual for me to feed the dogs inside. I usually just chuck large chunks of random prey parts into the yard into separate piles for each dog and that's the end of that.

It was bone-chillingy cold at the time that pic was taken though, and the dogs kept picking up their feet and looking uncomfortable when eating outside. Seeing how a pig head could easily last several hours (with the 3 taking turns on it), I felt better letting them eat it indoors.

"With that said", yes, I made them eat on that little rug thingie (it was already headed for the washer anyway). I dunno about training, I just yelled "*GET BACK ON THE RUG GAWDDAMNIT!!!!*" whenever they picked the thing up and thought about moving it elsewhere. They got the message and stayed put for the rest of the meal :lol: 

It took all of 10 seconds to wipe the floors with the clorox wipe thingies once they were all done. Hardly a big deal. A pig head doesn't smell any more than pork ribblets (pretty much odoourless, it was very fresh) and doesn't leave any more of a mess behind.

Now TRIPE is something I'd never even CONSIDER feeding indoors. That would be creepy D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Without bone, I can't feed to much pork without him getting mucous butt. ....


Any diarrhea?


How is it going with the slow intro?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yuko Blum said:


> I usually just chuck large chunks of random prey parts into the yard into separate piles for each dog and that's the end of that. ...


 :lol:

How big of a pig would that head come from?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Yeah, gas and/or diarrhea are the complaints I have heard.
> 
> But of course plenty of dogs eat it with zero problem.


BTW, I would love to hear back from the folks posting here about pork triggering mucous butt, farts, and diarrhea as to whether a slow intro makes a big difference.


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> One of my vet manuals mentions pork to "pose problems for some pets," adding that reaction to pork can lead to gastroenteritis, which irritates the animal’s intestinal lining and causes diarrhea.
> 
> One of my dogs reacts messily to both pork and fish, unfortunately. Also unfortunately, he's not one of the little ones. :lol:
> 
> I think that the reaction would be immediately obvious, and that if it's the kind of diarrhea reaction that follows sudden liver, then slow and gradual intro should work well. Alyssa's does not sound like this type of reaction.


Ok, I understand now, thanks for clarifying.

Sounds messy, I'm glad I never had to deal with that 

The only complaint I usually get from new raw feeders is the loose stools following a meal of liver or kidney (+ the gas, lol). Of course it doesn't sound like any of those dogs had any type of "reaction" to the organ meats, just looser stools than a bony meal would result in. And not just from pork either, beef, lamb, even poultry organs result in similar stools.

I just remind them that looser stools are perfectly normal with bloodier/fattier parts, and if it's a problem for them, to feed much smaller organ portions and to combine them with something bony to firm up the stool.


As for the type of gastroenteritis reaction, is there something specific to pork that causes it? Or is the gut just irritated from a sudden increase in fat content? (gastroenteritis is pretty vague; I can think of lots of reasons why there would be irritation and inflammation of the gut lining).

Is it similar to grain intolerances where a dog will have almost constant loose stools when fed a grain-based diet? (I'm thinking of my older girl Moka; even one meal of rice, or a couple of grain-based treats and guaranteed diarrhea. This from a dog who has no issue scarfing down pig heads, livers, whole rabbits, spleens, tripe and such!)


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol:
> 
> How big of a pig would that head come from?


Is that a serious question? (Sorry, I can't tell if you're kidding, the smiley is throwing me off, haha).

Lol, I'm afraid I wouldn't know. It's not like I get to see the whole animals from which I get my parts. My wholesale guy at the meat place informed me once that he could get pig heads for me and I've been ordering them delightedly ever since. I assume the heads belonged to the same pigs whose parts are sold at the grocery store... now what size/age are commercially raised pigs slaughtered at? I have no clue.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yuko Blum said:


> ... As for the type of gastroenteritis reaction, is there something specific to pork that causes it? ...


I guess so, but I don't know. Helpful, huh? I live to serve. :lol:


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> BTW, I would love to hear back from the folks posting here about pork triggering mucous butt, farts, and diarrhea as to whether a slow intro makes a big difference.


LMAO!!!

I can tell this discussion is going to get lovelier by the minute :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yuko Blum said:


> Is that a serious question? (Sorry, I can't tell if you're kidding, the smiley is throwing me off, haha).... .


Totally serious. The smiley was in reaction to "chucking random animal parts into the yard." :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yuko Blum said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> I can tell this discussion is going to get lovelier by the minute :lol:



Funny how many non-training dog threads devolve into poop discussion. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Any diarrhea?
> 
> 
> How is it going with the slow intro?


Yes he can get liquid butt too! On a couple of occations I tried adding pork liver to some things (in small amounts) and it did not turn out well. I beleive this was a trigger of a long gastro issue he had a couple of years ago...but I don't know for sure.

Ribletts and even pork hocs have been more successful. The higher bone content seemed to help. But even then I have had the odd liquid episode...and I feed it only occationally.

The free stuff I have is in a ground format...pork meat/fat/veg/egg/organ (liver)-no bone.

I feed a half pound in the morning and then a pound to a pound and a half of something with bone for dinner and it seems to be going okay. I am not relying on it as a major protien source at present and have been feeding it only a couple of times a week on and off.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, at least the pig has a very pleasant expression on his face.


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I guess so, but I don't know. Helpful, huh? I live to serve. :lol:


That was an awesome reply!

If I ever get asked by a newbie raw feeder about pork-specific intestinal sensitivities vs. simple fat overdose, I can just say "it depends" and leave it at that. I was worried I'd have to memorize the usual 15 websites of explanations you come up with in your replies :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michael Wise said:


> Well, at least the pig has a very pleasant expression on his face.




LOL!!!! I noticed that too!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yuko Blum said:


> I can just say "it depends" ...



Just say it's breed-specific and it's not their breed.

Then if it happens, point to it as proof that their dog has a faked pedigree.


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

Michael Wise said:


> Well, at least the pig has a very pleasant expression on his face.


Well... yeah.
What fun is it to feed a head (or post about it) if the animal has a disgruntled expression? :-k 

(Hahaha. I was excited enough to get those giant meaty heads to begin with, just imagine my delight when I saw how marvellously pleased the pig looked! Raw feeding at its best: happy owner, happy dogs, happy food... when's the last time kibble smiled back at anyone?? :-\" )




Connie said:


> Just say it's breed-specific and it's not their breed.
> 
> Then if it happens, point to it as proof that their dog has a faked pedigree.


:lol: That is just so wrong!

Poor newbie raw feeders; as if obsessing over poop, bone shards, ratios, ranting vets, veggies-or-no-veggies, creeped out friends & family and dead animal parts isn't enough, now they'll be getting into fights with their breeders, wanting to know what the hell is going on with the faked pedigrees!

(Maybe best to save the jokes till the poor unsuspecting raw feeding newbs have a few weeks of experience under their belts, LOL)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yuko Blum said:


> .... Poor newbie raw feeders; as if obsessing over poop, bone shards, ratios, ranting vets, veggies-or-no-veggies, creeped out friends & family and dead animal parts isn't enough, now they'll be getting into fights with their breeders, wanting to know what the hell is going on with the faked pedigrees!


AH-HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!




"You cad! You bounder! That dog you told me was pure GSD turns out to be a teacup Poodle!!! And I can prove it. Tell him, Yuko!"


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Yuko - do the dogs consume the entire head, skull and all? My dogs crunch open and consume deer skulls in their entirety, but that hog head is a couple times larger than any of the deer heads I've fed.

My dogs never have a problem switching to any species meat what so ever. They had no issue when I fed them pork. Of course, their intro to raw was uneventful (and I did it cold turkey), so they don't have "sensitive stomachs." We feel pretty fortunate in that regard!


----------



## Yuko Blum (Dec 20, 2007)

Konnie Hein said:


> Yuko - do the dogs consume the entire head, skull and all?!


They ate everything except for the jaw and the teeth. Easily too. And it's cool to see how their teeth sparkled after that kind of a scrubbing O 

My two youngest came from raw feeding breeders; never encountered any feeding problems. My oldest was switched cold turkey as a 10-year-old (and not a healthy one at that) and again, no problems at all. In fact, the diet switch cured several chronic "incurable" diseases and health problems she was dealing with. I still get a kick out of watching vets trying to explain 4-5 simultaneous and sudden "miraculous" recoveries in a 10-yr-old dog as "coincidental" to the diet switch - they start sounding like lawyers :lol: :lol: 




Connie said:


> "You cad! You bounder! That dog you told me was pure GSD turns out to be a teacup Poodle!!! And I can prove it. Tell him, Yuko!"


OH NO YOU DON'T!  
I fully intend on passing around your contact info as my "expert source". The breeders can deal with you; I plan to watch the hilarity from a _safe_ distance O


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, after asking the question I've fed all sorts of various pork parts. Heart, liver, lungs, and I don't want to know what the other parts were. [-X Not one of the four had any reaction except eat faster. I think they liked pork. I know have it line up to be there later this year when they process their pork and get more "goodies" \\/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tina Rempel said:


> Well, after asking the question I've fed all sorts of various pork parts. Heart, liver, lungs, and I don't want to know what the other parts were. [-X Not one of the four had any reaction except eat faster. I think they liked pork. I know have it line up to be there later this year when they process their pork and get more "goodies" \\/


Excellent!!! 

Just organ, or any RMBs?


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Mostly just organs, both pig and lamb. I will have to be there when the farm kill truck arrives and get what I want then before they go to the processor. Though after seeing the pictures of the smiling pigs head I may try to get those too. :grin: Much will depend on my freezer space at the time as I have also lined up my beef for this fall.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like pork is a regular prey item where they coexist with wolves.
http://www.lcie.org/Docs/Regions/Baltic/AZL%20Kubarsepp%20wolf%20diet%20in%20EST.pdf
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]http://www.bioone.org/doi/abs/10.2981/0909-6396(2008)14%5B44:WBSSMB%5D2.0.CO%3B2[/FONT]


----------

